# A husband who is so overwhelmed shopping for nice timepiece for wifes 40th and needs help...



## dougandbeth

Thank all of you in advance! Boy do I need some serious advice! My wife's 40th is coming and I want to get her, her first nice watch. She wears Beaters every day and when we go out so turns to her Michele watch but she does not have anything classy. I am looking for something she can wear with jeans but also wear with a dress if going to a wedding, so I guess multi functional.

I did have my heart set on the first watch below which is 34mm Tag Heuer Link with diamonds. Should have bought it 30% during the holidays and come to find out Tag removed them from all stores on January 6th to ship to their outlets because it's discontinued. Now the issue is it takes upwards of 6 months for them to get to the actual outlets so I am out of luck I think. So here are additional choices and would love you get everyone's opinion. Thanks!

ps -I am also considering the Cartier Tank Solo but I am really concerned she may not like the rectangle


----------



## Seaurchin

I like the last one. Someone recently suggested that i get a Rolex for the lady. I am not sure if it is within budget, but Rolex looks great, you can wear it with anything, and they are a special watch.


----------



## dougandbeth

My budget is around $2500 and the lowest Rolex priced watch I could find it north of $5000 so double the budget unfortunately.


----------



## GinGinD

Looks like you can still get it gray market.

TAG Heuer Link Diamond Quartz Watch for Women WAT1413.BA0954 Steel Case & Bracelet

I've not had any experience with this GD so you'll want to do your due diligence.

Jeannie


----------



## dougandbeth

GinGinD said:


> Looks like you can still get it gray market.
> 
> TAG Heuer Link Diamond Quartz Watch for Women WAT1413.BA0954 Steel Case & Bracelet
> 
> I've not had any experience with this GD so you'll want to do your due diligence.
> 
> Jeannie


Unfortunately that's not the watch, the one in the link is 29mm which is still available everywhere. I am looking for the 34mm

Thanks for the look though!


----------



## dougandbeth

Good news I found the original watch!! There is one store that did not send one of the three that had which is great!

Having said that I really want some opinions before pulling the trigger. Ladies out there any thoughts? 

Description of my wife and her style: She owns her own home daycare and on weekends or week nights is usually in sweaters, jeans, boots (Uggs, etc.) and occasionally dresses up when we go out. I want something she can wear with jeans and also when we are going to a wedding while wearing a dress.

She would not be wearing this during the day working with the kids.


----------



## banks504

A few suggestions are below. Really Longines and Raymond Weil will have several options that would work for you. Also you could take a look at Ebel and Baume & Mercier. There's just a lot out there in your price range. Personally I'd go with the Cartier or Omega as they are classic watches. But if you and your wife like the TAG, go for it!

Longines La Grande Classique 33mm, ultra slim









Raymond Weil Noemia 32mm









Omega Constellation, 35mm









Images not mine


----------



## dougandbeth

Do you know what the Cartier Tank Solo large runs? And the Omega?


----------



## banks504

dougandbeth said:


> Do you know what the Cartier Tank Solo large runs? And the Omega?


I think MSRP is around $2800 for both, and they can be had on the grey market for your budget.

123.10.35.60.02.001 Omega Constellation Quartz Mens Watch

w5200014 Cartier Tank Solo Midsize Watch

I've bought from them and was very pleased.


----------



## Seaurchin

How about something completely original, MSRP is probably above your price range BUT from what i see on Amazon they tend to be sold WAY below the asking price,

lady, historiador lady, luxury watchmaking and jewelery 1

I did not want to put a picture because there are too many.

Also check out Alfex, i almost purchased Alfe 5743


----------



## tony20009

I have yet to see a woman who doesn't like Cartier anything. I have to say that if your heart first told you to go Cartier Tank, than that was the right way to go. On matters such as the sort of gift you are giving, one's first instinct is nearly always spot on. 

FWIW, Cartier make round watches too, but I think the Tank is an excellent choice and I suspect it's you more than your wife who doesn't care for Tanks. That's just a speculation, but I know too it's often hard not to impose one's own bias onto others, especially others to whom one is very close.


I know it's been a while, but back in college, all the "in" girls wore Cartier Tank watches. I don't think that watch has ever really gone out of fashion, although new styles from Cartier and others have come along to claim the spotlight, the simple, elegant Tank from Cartier is never the wrong watch to wear.

Get her the Tank and if she doesn't like it, the Tags will still be there instead, and maybe by then the first one, which is by far better looking than the other two, will have made it to the outlets or to a GMS.

I have to say, unless someone specifically asks for a Tag, it's a brand I would never deliberately choose to give as a gift, and especially as a "special" gift to my wife. Trust me on this: unless your wife is just not into Cartier, she'll think it far more special.

All the best.

You can always tell what kind of a person a man really thinks you are by the earrings he gives you.
- Audrey Hepburn

EDIT:
Omega also make really great ladies watches. The Deville and Constellation are excellent choices.


----------



## cpayton

I like the Cartier tank. Personally, my wife wouldn't like the tank style, but that's her. Rolex datejust for me and you can get one used I believe for $2500. I believe preowned they range from $2500-$4000 depnding on jubilee, two-tone gold, etc. With a good polish, they really do look like new. It may require a little more internet "hoofing" and research... My 2 cents.


----------



## dougandbeth

Thanks Tony!

The situation is around the Cartier Tank Solo is I am definitely not fond of rectangle watches and any time she has every looked at watches she has never considered rectangle or even looked at them, she always goes to round. In addition, which I should have told everyone already she is not into name brands nor does she even know what Cartier is. She knows Rolex just because she sees in on billboards but literally she complains when I buy her a watch that costs $200 because she thinks it's too much.

Having said that she will certainly love any watch I get and will not be mad, she is just very frugal and would rather spend the money on something else or save it. For me I want her to have a nice watch and feel good when she wears it.

So yes I am open to the Cartier however she will have no idea unless I tell her, that it was a $2,000+ watch. She has never heard of Cartier

Good news for me she is not materialistic which saves me a boat load of money every year!


----------



## GinGinD

Get the Tag. You wanted it badly enough to call around. That says a lot.

Jeannie


----------



## tony20009

dougandbeth said:


> Thanks Tony!
> 
> The situation is around the Cartier Tank Solo is I am definitely not fond of rectangle watches and any time she has every looked at watches she has never considered rectangle or even looked at them, she always goes to round. In addition, which I should have told everyone already she is not into name brands nor does she even know what Cartier is. She knows Rolex just because she sees in on billboards but literally she complains when I buy her a watch that costs $200 because she thinks it's too much.
> 
> Having said that she will certainly love any watch I get and will not be mad, she is just very frugal and would rather spend the money on something else or save it. For me I want her to have a nice watch and feel good when she wears it.
> 
> So yes I am open to the Cartier however she will have no idea unless I tell her, that it was a $2,000+ watch. *She has never heard of Cartier*
> 
> Good news for me she is not materialistic which saves me a boat load of money every year!


*She* has never heard of Cartier!!! Where did you find her ? Do they have any left ?


----------



## Seaurchin

Here they are, you can find Cuervos for around $2K, Alfex are all somewhere in $500-$1000 range. My whole thing with Alfex is that their distribution is limited in USA, she will never run into another woman with the sane watch.


----------



## KCZ

My 2 cents...

I would stay away from the Cartier tank since it seems neither of you like the rectangular style. A bracelet will allow her to dress up/down more easily than leather (a red strap at a dressy wedding?).

The Tag Carreras are only 27 mm, which seems smaller than you want. As mentioned, Longines, Ebel, RWeil, have nice watches which are similar to the Tag Link, but if you like the Link and can find it for sale, just get the Link.


----------



## dougandbeth

Just trying to find something that will last for a long time and she can wear it now at age 40 and wear it at age 80 and it will still remain relevant...

Decisions, decisions...

I am almost tempted to just tell her and let her pick something out


----------



## Seaurchin

dougandbeth said:


> Just trying to find something that will last for a long time and she can wear it now at age 40 and wear it at age 80 and it will still remain relevant...
> 
> Decisions, decisions...
> 
> I am almost tempted to just tell her and let her pick something out


Realistically no quartz watch will last that long. You really can not have your cake and eat it too in a way, you want something timeless......you have to spend more than 2K. I mean any quartz watch will last good 10 years easily but i think you are overthinking it. Those Tags were nice, get one and for the 50th you can get her that Rolex.


----------



## tony20009

Seaurchin said:


> Here they are, you can find *Cuervos* for around $2K, Alfex are all somewhere in $500-$1000 range. My whole thing with Alfex is that their distribution is limited in USA, she will never run into another woman with the sane watch.[pics deleted]


The Curevos y Sobrinos watches are quite nicely styled and have ETA inside. Usually, The O has excellent prices for them, at least in the men's versions.

If you are keen on Cartier, this site has a good assortment of the styles listed conveniently in one place. You can then price hunt from there if you choose one. Cartier Watches-Top | Pacific Bay Watch

I know this isn't a watch you were thinking of and it's rectangular too, but it's one of the better values I've seen. I think with a different strap that you could purchase separately, it'd be an excellent choice as (1) it's mechanical and (2) it's a chrono. Another brand options well worth considering for mechanical ladies watches and that will fall into your price range is Frederique Constant (Frédérique Constant | Ladies' watches).

I know I hate shopping for ladies watches because it's so hard to find mechanical ones that are sensibly priced. I'm used to being a kid in a candy store looking for men's watches. It's like going to the Soviet Safeway (they never seem to have anything) when I'm looking for ladies ones.

All the best.

It is ever so much easier to be good if your clothes are fashionable.
- L.M. Montgomery, _Anne of Green Gables

_









Fred Constant (Frédérique Constant | Watch - FC-200S1S33B)


----------



## dougandbeth

I am looking at others now since you all turned be onto Cartier. How about the Ronde Solo? Yes I am over thinking this and would love to spend 10,000 but this is an add on for a vacation birthday that I am paying for, for the wife and 4 other couples. Running me about $8,000 just for the trip


----------



## tony20009

dougandbeth said:


> I am looking at others now since you all turned be onto Cartier. How about the Ronde Solo? Yes I am over thinking this and would love to spend 10,000 but this is an add on for a vacation birthday that I am paying for, for the wife and 4 other couples. Running me about $8,000 just for the trip


Another excellent choice.

The thing about Cartier is that it is very, very rare that they miss the mark. They use quality movements -- quartz or mechanical, purchased or in-house -- from the top makers and I can't tell you when they last goofed on styling. Even their "odd" novelty pieces are exquisite.

IMO, the biggest problem with Cartier is picking one. They all look great. That, of course, is what makes it also very easy to buy a Cartier: you only have to find one that fits your budget.

All the best.

Simplicity is about subtracting the obvious and adding the meaningful.
- John Maeda, _The Laws of Simplicity_


----------



## BadApple

tony20009 said:


> I have yet to see a woman who doesn't like Cartier anything. I have to say that if your heart first told you to go Cartier Tank, than that was the right way to go. On matters such as the sort of gift you are giving, one's first instinct is nearly always spot on.
> 
> FWIW, Cartier make round watches too, but I think the Tank is an excellent choice and I suspect it's you more than your wife who doesn't care for Tanks. That's just a speculation, but I know too it's often hard not to impose one's own bias onto others, especially others to whom one is very close.
> 
> I know it's been a while, but back in college, all the "in" girls wore Cartier Tank watches. I don't think that watch has ever really gone out of fashion, although new styles from Cartier and others have come along to claim the spotlight, the simple, elegant Tank from Cartier is never the wrong watch to wear.
> 
> Get her the Tank and if she doesn't like it, the Tags will still be there instead, and maybe by then the first one, which is by far better looking than the other two, will have made it to the outlets or to a GMS.
> 
> I have to say, unless someone specifically asks for a Tag, it's a brand I would never deliberately choose to give as a gift, and especially as a "special" gift to my wife. Trust me on this: unless your wife is just not into Cartier, she'll think it far more special.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> You can always tell what kind of a person a man really thinks you are by the earrings he gives you.
> - Audrey Hepburn
> 
> EDIT:
> Omega also make really great ladies watches. The Deville and Constellation are excellent choices.


+1 - Can't miss with Cartier.


----------



## GinGinD

dougandbeth said:


> I am looking at others now since you all turned be onto Cartier. How about the Ronde Solo? Yes I am over thinking this and would love to spend 10,000 but this is an add on for a vacation birthday that I am paying for, for the wife and 4 other couples. Running me about $8,000 just for the trip


This is gorgeous.

Jeannie


----------



## mpalmer

The Cartier Tank looks great on the female wrist. I have seen several flight attendants sporting that one...


----------



## mpalmer

dougandbeth said:


>


This would be a stunning choice as well&#8230; If I were buying for my wife with a sizable budget, I believe I would opt for something Cartier&#8230; The classic look just fits, and it is a brand that every woman knows.


----------



## tony20009

mpalmer said:


> This would be a stunning choice as well&#8230; If I were buying for my wife with a sizable budget, I believe I would opt for something *Cartier*&#8230; The classic look just fits, and *it is a brand that every woman knows*.


Off Topic:
Apparently every woman except the OP's wife. (https://www.watchuseek.com/f469/hus...fes-40th-needs-help-973350-2.html#post7282116) If she were my wife, I wouldn't let her go near another woman for the rest of her life. All her friends could be men. They'd encourage her to want things that make sense to me. LOL.

Don't get me wrong...I absolutely _do not_ thing that's a bad thing!!! My life would have been so much easier if more women just plain never heard of Cartier and didn't know any Tiffany but the lamp maker. I mean really, how thrilled would your wife be to get a new lamp for her birthday? LOL.

All the best.


----------



## Debut

Hi DougandBeth, I've been a lurker here for a while now and wanted to respond to your post-- which gave me the incentive I needed to finally sign-up here at Watchuseek -- thanks for the push!

You've already posted some very nice watches and received some good suggestions as well. I'd take a look at the watches your wife has purchased for herself in the past. Do they tend to be on the glitzy side (crystals/diamonds, bright colors, unusual shapes, etc.) or more straightforward in their design (like the Tag Heuer watches in your original post)? Does she prefer watches that are easy to read at a quick glance, or a more abstract face, like a classic Movado? Since women's watches come in such a huge range of sizes, that becomes a major factor in the buying decision. Some women like the newer "boyfriend style" large watches. For myself, I prefer a watch that looks proportionate/balanced on my wrist. I have smaller wrists and prefer a watch in the 26-29mm range -- 32mm is really pushing it. A cousin gave me a Fossil watch for my birthday last summer. It's a nice looking watch, but at 40mm, way too large and I found myself constantly smacking it into things -- very annoying. When my sister saw it she said, "Hey, why are you wearing an ankle monitor on your wrist?" 

When buying a watch for another person, I feel it's essential to consider the personality, lifestyle, and tastes of the individual who'll be wearing it. 

That said, I like all the Tag Heuer's and the Cartier Ronde Solo that you're already considering. I'd also suggest the following:

* Omega - Seamaster Aqua Terra 150 M, quartz, 30mm, with or without diamonds on face
* Baume and Mercier - Linea, several variations available
* Movado - 800 series, with diamonds on face, or with diamonds on face & bezel
* Hamilton - Jazzmaster (from the American Classic ladies collection), Auto or quartz, with or without diamonds.
* Hamilton- Lady Quartz (also from the American Classic line), with or without diamonds

Good luck with your search and enjoy the birthday celebration-vacation,
Deb


----------



## dougandbeth

1) I'd take a look at the watches your wife has purchased for herself in the past?
A) She usually buys very basic watches, literally. Anne Klein, Calvin Klein, Fossil, baby G for when she is working with the kids. Literally she spends maybe $100 on a watch and only has two watches right now. One is a Michele which I bought more as a fad and the other one is her every day knocker of a baby g.


2) Do they tend to be on the glitzy side (crystals/diamonds, bright colors, unusual shapes, etc.) or more straightforward in their design?
A) More straight forward

3) Does she prefer watches that are easy to read at a quick glance, or a more abstract face, like a classic Movado? 
A) She never really said but I do know she does not like Movado at all.



Deb thanks for the post! I am going to look at Cartier today and go and look at the Tag also.

Does anyone know if it's true that you can get 15% discounts on Cartier? I will be buying from a jewelry store AD not a direct Cartier boutique.


----------



## tony20009

dougandbeth said:


> ...
> 
> Does anyone know if it's true that you can get 15% discounts on Cartier? I will be buying from a jewelry store AD not a direct Cartier boutique.


I only know what one can expect at GMSes. You can see that for yourself. Try these:
- Alan Furman
- Jomashop
- Prestige Time
- Pacific Bay Watch
- Dexclusive
- Ashford
One thing to note is that it's worth checking all the GMSes one has time to check. Quite often the price can vary by a few hundred dollars among the various ones for the exact same watch.

FWIW, the discount will vary by the model. The ones that are more popular will have lower discount percentages/amounts.

My offhand sense is that 15% seems high to expect to get that much off with no special circumstances being in play.

All the best.


----------



## dougandbeth

Ok so let me vent and yes you can call me names; complainer, whiner, baby, etc!

So I go to the store today to look at the two Cartier watches (Ronde Solo & Tank). First they only had the large Tank Solo which in my opinion looks like a mens watch to the fullest degree and the small Ronde Solo which looked cheap. Anyway neither one I wanted so I asked if they could order what I wanted and now guess what my new issue is? They are selling off their inventory because they are no longer going to sell Cartier because of "issues". So that means I can buy the watch but if I give it to her and she does not like it (not giving it to her for a while) I can surely bring it back for a credit but they will have no other Cartier watches at the time.

Man this is more and more frustrating. Maybe buy a tennis bracelet which is a hell of a lot easier than dealing with these stupid watch companies.


----------



## tony20009

dougandbeth said:


> Ok so let me vent and yes you can call me names; complainer, whiner, baby, etc!
> 
> So I go to the store today to look at the two Cartier watches (Ronde Solo & Tank). First they only had the large Tank Solo which in my opinion looks like a mens watch to the fullest degree and the small Ronde Solo which looked cheap. Anyway neither one I wanted so I asked if they could order what I wanted and now guess what my new issue is? They are selling off their inventory because they are no longer going to sell Cartier because of "issues". So that means I can buy the watch but if I give it to her and she does not like it (not giving it to her for a while) I can surely bring it back for a credit but they will have no other Cartier watches at the time.
> 
> Man this is more and more frustrating. Maybe buy a tennis bracelet which is a hell of a lot easier than dealing with these stupid watch companies.


You've seen the watches. Pick the one you like better and order it from a GMS. Have it FedEx'd if need be.

I don't know what there "issues" may be but I know that Cartier has it's own online store. You could also order from there, albeit with no discount.

I suspect that now that it has its own online sales channel, Cartier is reducing its deliveries to ADs and non-Cartier brand boutiques. I don't know if you've noticed but JLC, also a member of the Richemont Group, also has an online store. They too have upped the percentage of JLC-only items.

There is no doubt about it. The watch manufacturers are quite keen to reduce the role of the GMSes. One sure way to do that is to have a far closer reign and much greater visibility to demand. That allows them to match production with demand and drastically reduce, if not eliminate the amount of inventory that comes available to GMSes.

The reason that's so is that what an AD doesn't sell to end customers it can sell to a GMS. A lot of folks don't care if they are buying this year's or last years or the year before's watch, especially re: the more in-demand brands. If makers like JLC and Cartier cut their deliveries to stores that don't move product quickly enough so as not to have to sell to a GMS, they GMS loses and prices stay higher.

All the best.

Back when I was a competitive swimmer, I used to dream of going to the Olympics. But then I changed my mind, once I found out how expensive the tickets are. 
- Jarod Kintz


----------



## dougandbeth

anyone who is checking this forum and can answer would be greatly appreciated. So iI looked at the tank solo ss many times now and it has grown on me. I am purchasing today from anotherdealer and now need to know do I go large for the wife or small?

she is 5'4" with normal wrists and she is in great shape. 

I know the think now is larger watches however in a year or two that will be gone. Do most buy the tank solo in small or large?

Thoughts?


----------



## tony20009

dougandbeth said:


> anyone who is checking this forum and can answer would be greatly appreciated. So iI looked at the tank solo ss many times now and it has grown on me. I am purchasing today from anotherdealer and now need to know do I go large for the wife or small?
> 
> she is 5'4" with normal wrists and she is in great shape.
> 
> I know the think now is larger watches however in a year or two that will be gone. Do most buy the tank solo in small or large?
> 
> Thoughts?


Bracelet version: it won't matter.

Strap: buy small. if too small, exchange it for the other size.


----------



## dougandbeth

Picked up the Tank Solo small this weekend and got a great deal on it from a great dealer!!

They had be leave the plastic wrap on just in case she does not like it and wants to exchange it. I doubt that will be the case!!

Giving it to her in March and I want to thank all of you for your responses and advice.

I was really hesitant about the Tank Solo but the more and more I looked at it, I truly get why people buy this watch it's stunning.

Thanks all


----------



## tony20009

dougandbeth said:


> *Picked up the Tank Solo small this weekend* and got a great deal on it from a great dealer!!
> 
> They had be leave the plastic wrap on just in case she does not like it and wants to exchange it. I doubt that will be the case!!
> 
> Giving it to her in March and I want to thank all of you for your responses and advice.
> 
> I was really hesitant about the Tank Solo but the more and more I looked at it,* I truly get why people buy this watch it's stunning.*
> 
> Thanks all


Kudos to you. I'm sure you wife will love it and give you far nicer "kudo" than I. <winks>

It is stunning. It doesn't matter if one is a WIS or not a WIS, it's still a very nice and very nice looking watch.

I'm glad to see you got past the "round/rectangular" thing.

Did you check out a few for yourself too? Is there a Solo (or other Cartier) in your future? I find the only thing wrong with Cartier's watches is that they are addictive.

All the best.

I used to have a drug problem, now I make enough money.
- David Lee Roth


----------



## dougandbeth

Funny you say that because I have a Rolex that my wife gave me on the day of our wedding and I am either going to leave it to my son when I die :-( or on his wedding day. I now have two sons so that means I need to get another valuable watch to leave for him and automatic of course. Maybe another Rolex, or Cartier, or Brietling. Not sure don't want either of them to feel cheated


----------



## tony20009

dougandbeth said:


> Funny you say that because I have a Rolex that my wife gave me on the day of our wedding and I am either going to leave it to my son when I die :-( or on his wedding day. I now have two sons so that means I need to get another valuable watch to leave for him and automatic of course. Maybe another Rolex, or Cartier, or Brietling. Not sure don't want either of them to feel cheated


I also have two sons. They just outright "adopted" my watches. They'd come home for break and snag on whatever one appealed. Then they'd go back to school with it. I'd have a quick stop over in D.C. for a night and want to wear something and go nuts looking for it, trying to remember what suitcase, suit pocket or whatever I must have left it in since it wasn't in the safe. I'd call them and low and behold, that's where it was, on one of their wrists.

All the best.

"Xavier, you have given me more grey hairs than all my sons put together." Saul frowned, then corrected himself. "To be fair, you and Zed. Just try not to add to them tonight."
- Joss Stirling, _Seeking Crystal _


----------



## franken21

It is the curse of a WIS that we will obsess over details that our wife will never notice. 

I was once told by an AD that the hardest customers to help are men buying watches for women.


----------



## dougandbeth

Ok folks gave the Tank Solo to the wife last night and she absolutely loved it! Thank you all for your help and any other gentlemen out there considering the Tank Solo please take the advice for the first time, it's a true winner!


----------

